# It's upgrade time



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Gentlemen, I come to you as I am in a conundrum. I'm looking at upgrading my Epson 8350 projector to something a bit better. I can't say how much I've enjoyed the 8350 since it's a great projector, and I only got it for $899 at Frys a few years ago, but now I'm looking for that next upgrade. specifically I'm looking for one that's not just "eh, that does look a bit better" but an upgrade where I can say "now THAT was worth it", if you know what I mean. I'd also like one that has 3D as well as an excellent 2D picture upgrade to my epson 8350.

I watch my PJ in a completely dark environment and the walls and ceiling of my projector room are all painted matte black to decrease reflections. All of this is projected onto a 120 inch Draper Cineperm 16x9 tabbed screen. 

so, I would gladly welcome any and all advice on what would get me a very solid boost in 2D as well as 3D capabilities to my trusty 8350. I can spend about $2400 max (living on a budget makes it so I honestly can't boost my budget up to JVC DLA or Sony projectors of that like). also if I can't get that "wow" upgrade by shopping in this budget I'm more than happy to put my plans on hold since I'd rather not waste money looking into incremental upgrades.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

The Sony HW50ES B-stock going for $2000-$3000 or Epson 5030 for couple hundred more if you can.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> The Sony HW50ES B-stock going for $2000-$3000 or Epson 5030 for couple hundred more if you can.


I'm seriously considering the 5030... I like Epson a lot and their bulbs are awesome... 

but the sony HW50ES B -stock looks nice... does their B-stock carry the full warranty?

I was also looking at the JVC DLA-X35 which supposedly INSANE for the 2D picture quality (although the 3D quality is bested by others like the 5030 and the AE8000 from Panny


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Panny is not that good with 3D also. The Sony should have full warranty because the b stock is from them. The JVC will be best in 2D but not in 3D. Check out the JVC rs46 also.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Panny is not that good with 3D also. The Sony should have full warranty because the b stock is from them. The JVC will be best in 2D but not in 3D. Check out the JVC rs46 also.


gotcha. and are you talking about the AV science sales for the Sony?


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Yes.


nice, that fits in budget.... how does the Sony HW50ES compare against the JVC X35?.. I've heard the X35 is pretty insane for the 2D picture quality


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

The JVC will be better in 2D and the Sony will be better in 3D. Check out the shot out they had for these models at avsforum.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> The JVC will be better in 2D and the Sony will be better in 3D. Check out the shot out they had for these models at avsforum.


hmmmmm, a trade off then. I'll take a glance at the shoot out.. see which one will benefit me more

I 95% watch 2D titles, but I do review 3D titles as well so it's a benefit.. but that 3 year Sony warranty over the 2 year JVC is VERY tempting.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

With the Sony you get the best of both world's in 2D & 3D. What about the Mitsubishi 7900dw dlp projector. The blacks are not as good as Sony or JVC but you get ghost free image in 3D and less than $1000.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> With the Sony you get the best of both world's in 2D & 3D. What about the Mitsubishi 7900dw dlp projector. The blacks are not as good as Sony or JVC but you get ghost free image in 3D and less than $1000.


not a bad idea, but with my angled ceiling I need BOTH vertical and horizontal lens shift... I mean I COULD re-wrie the thing, but I was also worried that it might be not a big upgrade from my 8350 for 2D viewing.. which is my main thing... purchase a projector that's a nice solid "umph" up instead of just adding in 3D capabilities...especially since I have a 120 inch screen and over at AVS they were saying that the limited brightness would make it not as good for over 100 inch screens


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I see what you mean about blacks been important to you. But the PQ is more than blacks it's about everything else in the room and what effects the projector. 90 days for the Sony .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> I see what you mean about blacks been important to you. But the PQ is more than blacks it's about everything else in the room and projector can do.


oh yeah, that I agree on. I only meant that I wasn't sure how big of an improvement the 7900DW would actually be since I had never really directly compared it to my 8350... I was just worried that it would be more of a lateral move with just added 3D support.... basically I'm trying to get the biggest improvement overall for my budget rather than a lateral move if you know what I mean... with the Mitsubshi I honestly have no clue since I haven't seen many reviews for them while the Sony and JVC get really lauded etc..

EDIT: looks like the Sony 50S is out.. I talked to AV Science Sales and sony B-stock items only carry a 90 day warranty, while JVC B stock carries the full life time warranty.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Man I need to edit my stuff fast. Here you go http://www.projectorreviews.com/mitsubishi/mitsubishi-hc7900dw-home-theater-projector-review/ enjoy.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Man I need to edit my stuff fast. Here you go http://www.projectorreviews.com/mitsubishi/mitsubishi-hc7900dw-home-theater-projector-review/ enjoy.


LOL, I know I was doing the same thing. editing fast and having to delete and repost 


wow, that's a nice look for the Mits... I remember almost going with the HC4000 when I bought my Epson 8350, but the clincher was Frys having a sale for $899 for the 8350 a month before black friday (that and the HC4000 didn't have lens shift which I REALLY wanted)... I drove from Tucson to Phoenix to get that sucker (actually I picked up 3 since both of my buddies wanted one for that price too). 

that's looking VERY close to the 5020 or 5030 in terms of specs... and Newegg has it with for $799 :yikes:

I gotta double check on which lamp it uses cuz the I know the Epson's use some REALLY long lasting lamps that are really cheap... hopefully the mits lamps are almost as good

now that you mention it, over at AVS someone mentioned the 7900 and 8000 as two to look at, I forgot about it lol


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

You can get the 7900dw here at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8684187&CatId=4299. The lamp on the Mitsubishi is 5000 hours on eco mode. What about the Epson 5020 refurbished at Visualapex when the have them in stock.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> You can get the 7900dw here at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8684187&CatId=4299. The lamp on the Mitsubishi is 5000 hours on eco mode. What about the Epson 5020 refurbished at Visualapex when the have them in stock.


very nice. I can live with that, and the 5020's are basically the same as the 5030... just with minor tweaks. didn't think of a refurb from visual apex.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it were me Mike, I wouldn't even bat an eye. I'd go get the 5030. The 8350 won many accolades a few years ago. The 5030 won many accolades last year including the same Hot Product Award from projector reviews and the Editor's Choice from PJCentral.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> If it were me Mike, I wouldn't even bat an eye. I'd go get the 5030. The 8350 won many accolades a few years ago. The 5030 won many accolades last year including the same Hot Product Award from projector reviews and the Editor's Choice from PJCentral.


yeah, I'm real tempted on the 5030. I like Epson and the 8350 is great for it's price range. I was just hoping to poll people to see what works in that price range since ya never know what beats out what model from year to year.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, I'm real tempted on the 5030. I like Epson and the 8350 is great for it's price range. I was just hoping to poll people to see what works in that price range since ya never know what beats out what model from year to year.


I just sent you a PM as an option!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Do tell the rest of us. I called Epson about two weeks ago about problems with my 8700ub. They ended up sending me a 5020ub for my problems. That's what I call customer service. :clap:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Do talk the rest of us. I called Epson about two weeks ago about problems with my 8700ub. They ended up sending me a 5020ub for my problems. That's what I call customer service. :clap:


wow, that's nice.... how do you like the 5020ub compared to the 8700ub?? I know the 8700 is a fairly decent step up from the 8350.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a step up from the 8700 in brightness and blacks. Haven't try out 3D yet maybe tonight.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> It's a step up from the 8700 in brightness and blacks. Haven't try out 3D yet maybe tonight.


in differences in sharpness, or contrast levels with the higher end 5020?


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes in contrast levels and sharpness to me is about the same. I'm also using Darblet DVP5000.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Yes in contrast levels and sharpness to me is about the same. I'm also using Darblet DVP5000.


gotcha, more of a boost in black levels and brightness as the major factor. interesting


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes that's what I'm seeing. Also remember I just watched my first movie last night in thx mode and the PQ was very good. I need to get it calibrated once I get more hours on the lamp.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks very much for the info.... I'm really tempted by the 50x0 and 60x0 series right now... especially for the price...not to throw a monkey wrench in here but any thoughts on the Panny AE8000??? I know that's been a contender for epson's Title for years

oh, and I actually will HAVE to nix the Mits 7900DW from the list. it's a STEAL of a price, but it has a WHICKED offset... and requires about 18-20 inches above the top of the screen to mount it properly. with the funky way my room's ceiling is I can literally only get it EVEN with the top of the screen... at best 1-2 inches above it.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Got done watching my first 3D movie Avatar and the PQ was great. I could see some minor ghosting but not that bad. I was using THX 3D mode for the movie. So far I'm very happy with the 5020. The extra brightness you get does help with contrast levels. Going to do the LCD panel alignment next and see if that's increases sharpness.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Got done watching my first 3D movie Avatar and the PQ was great. I could see some minor ghosting but not that bad. I was using THX 3D mode for the movie. So far I'm very happy with the 5020. The extra brightness you get does help with contrast levels. Going to do the LCD panel alignment next and see if that's increases sharpness.


riiiiiiiiiiiight, I forgot that you can manually adjust the panels in the 5020 and above series, that's very very nice

I had a forum member offer me to sell me his 6020 that he got back from Epson as a warranty replacement (only 300-400 hours on bulb) for $1600 since his insurance paid him for the warranty and he upgraded to the 6030... It's tempting me

(nice to see that I'm not the only late nighter online right now )


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

That's why I'm on the west coast. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> That's why I'm on the west coast. :T


lol, yeah, you're not too far away from me actually.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Is that you asking all those question in the 7900 thread on avs.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Is that you asking all those question in the 7900 thread on avs.


lol, mayyyyyybe


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi wormy. :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Hi wormy. :bigsmile:


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's a secret.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry I'll delete it don't want to get you in trouble. Just look for jsil. Question for you how do you update my system. :devil:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

robsong said:


> Sorry I'll delete it don't want to get you in trouble. Just look for jsil. Question for you how do you update my system. :devil:


I was kidding of course..


and BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! that was a great pic that JSIL posted... I almost spit soda on my keyboard when I saw that


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I have a shot at a B-stock Sony HW50ES for $2499... I talked to craig again and he said that if the B-stock is sold as new from Sony like these are they get the full 3 years warranty... there's 19 available and 17 had already been claimed. so I added my name, only downside is they have to run all 19 through QC and make sure at least 18 of them pass before I can get one (17 people ahead of me)... so if I get one, I get one.. but chances are on the uber slim side


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Have faith my friend.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike Edwards said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiight, I forgot that you can manually adjust the panels in the 5020 and above series, that's very very nice


3010 and up can align panels. :T


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Were you able to snag the HW50ES?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BamaDave said:


> Were you able to snag the HW50ES?


Unfortunately not. As much as I wanted too I couldn't justify the expense at that moment. I still owed some medical bills and hadn't gotten them cleared up till now....now that my tax return is on the way I'm starting to look around again


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I broke down... I got a great deal from AVS sales for the JVC RS46...$2900 kept me barely under the $3k limit I had set for myself ...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Way to stay with your budget and congrats on the new toy!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Way to stay with your budget and congrats on the new toy!


LOL, my original budget was $2k max....unfortunately the pull of a DILA projector wore me down. I almost got a Sony HW55ES but $3600 was just TOO far.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> LOL, my original budget was $2k max....unfortunately the pull of a DILA projector wore me down. I almost got a Sony HW55ES but $3600 was just TOO far.


I can fell your pain. I just bought some used amps for our setup, then I tell the wife I won't buy anything till we payoff the house(movies don't count) then a certain nameless HTS member finally decides to sell his set of Svs pb -13 subs and I can't get them is killing me. At least we should have the house paid off at the end of the year.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> I can fell your pain. I just bought some used amps for our setup, then I tell the wife I won't buy anything till we payoff the house(movies don't count) then a certain nameless HTS member finally decides to sell his set of Svs pb -13 subs and I can't get them is killing me. At least we should have the house paid off at the end of the year.


lol, I know that feeling. and no wonder you're pulling 6-7 day a week shifts!!! paying off a house is a HUGE relief. we just bought ours a few years ago so paying it off is still quite a ways off...


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

B- one said:


> I can fell your pain. I just bought some used amps for our setup, then I tell the wife I won't buy anything till we payoff the house(movies don't count) then a certain nameless HTS member finally decides to sell his set of Svs pb -13 subs and I can't get them is killing me. At least we should have the house paid off at the end of the year.


There is a logical out for that if you have a low interest rate… the mortgage interest is tax deductible, and the interest is likely lower than the ROI on a decent diversified investment portfolio. While it may feel good, paying off a low-interest mortgage could be a poor use of your money compared to investing (say in some pb-13s… it's hard to put a number on the ROI for that investment, but I'm fairly certain it is higher than the low interest your paying on your home


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

all done. had to modify the setup , but got the cheif RPMAU to work


----------

